# Lung Surgery (Thoracic Surgery)



## menschkismet (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi. I just want to know if anyone experienced a surgery here in DUbai? Specially in the lungs. I dont have any insurance. And I dont have any Idea how much will the surgery cost. I ask my sponsor for assistance but she is asking how much will it cost before she can decide if they will help me. The doctor told me that if the patient is not capable of paying, they usually photocopy the passport of the patient and obliged the sponsor to pay. but, I dont think they will pay or maybe they will pay and charge it to my salary after. 
It is a public hospital. I am hoping it is cheaper. 
I will trully appreciate your help.
Thanks


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Having a valid health card helps with the whole cost aspect, when considering public hospitals.. so if it isn't valid get it renewed before getting anything done.. can't speak to the cost.. haven't gotten any surgeries done out here..


----------



## menschkismet (Jul 10, 2012)

saraswat said:


> Having a valid health card helps with the whole cost aspect, when considering public hospitals.. so if it isn't valid get it renewed before getting anything done.. can't speak to the cost.. haven't gotten any surgeries done out here..


Thank you. I dont have any health cards to renew either. Is my sponsor obliged on paying for the expenses since they did not apply any health insurance for me?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

menschkismet said:


> Is my sponsor obliged on paying for the expenses since they did not apply any health insurance for me?


Not in Dubai. In AD the sponsor is required to provide health insurance, but this is not a requirement in Dubai.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You sponsor should at least get you a Government health card if nothing else. I am amazed at how many people don't cover themselves with health insurance - it's vital here.


----------



## menschkismet (Jul 10, 2012)

Uhmm.. thank you.. Any idea how much lung surgery cost?


----------



## menschkismet (Jul 10, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> You sponsor should at least get you a Government health card if nothing else. I am amazed at how many people don't cover themselves with health insurance - it's vital here.


I dont even have govt HC. Well i told her that but there is no action..


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

menschkismet said:


> Uhmm.. thank you.. Any idea how much lung surgery cost?


The doctor you're seeing should be able to give you an idea of cost from talking to a specialist! You can't just say 'lung surgery' because there are many different types and for many different reasons - ask a hospital, or your doctor.


----------



## menschkismet (Jul 10, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> The doctor you're seeing should be able to give you an idea of cost from talking to a specialist! You can't just say 'lung surgery' because there are many different types and for many different reasons - ask a hospital, or your doctor.


The specialist told me it will be a bit expensive but didnt give me an approximate amount. He will call me by next week but then my sponsor wants to know now so they can decide if they will allow me to do it here or just let me go home to my country..
Unfortunately I dont have the specialist number. I even call the hospital but they told me it depends.. I just need an idea.. range of how much? but anyways, thank you for your advice


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Then call the hospital/clinic you went to and ask them for a number and bug them until they give you an answer. Without knowing what kind of surgery you're talking about, it's pretty much an impossible question to answer.


----------

